# Ppi 4125 crackle and distortion in front left channel



## Alleycat (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a ppi pcx 4125 and I have tried all wires and speakers and I disconnected the rca inputs all together and am still getting the intermittent poping crackle and harmonic distortion out of the front right. I put a volt meter on that channel as it was happening in in was registering from.5 to 2.o volts with no signal coming in .I want to get it fixed some how .I live in wisconsin and have no idea yet were to repair it .I took the back cover of for the first time unfortunately and took a look inside ,very clean. Nothing out of the ordanary. I took the output board off and a little corrosion around the solder pins on the hp lp switches and that was it . HELP me ! The sound coming from the amp is depressing.


----------

